# Wick Drifter Chance



## KJHeath (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi All

I am looking for any information on the Wick built and Wick registered Drifter Chance WK 270 built in 1908 by Donald Alexander. Lost in Scapa Flow in January 1916.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

KJHeath said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am looking for any information on the Wick built and Wick registered Drifter Chance WK 270 built in 1908 by Donald Alexander. Lost in Scapa Flow in January 1916.
> 
> ...


Just Googled "Drifter WK 270" and found some information. Try it. (Thumb)


----------



## KJHeath (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes have seen the Canmore report etc.  but thanks  (Thumb)


----------



## Capson (Feb 1, 2011)

*WK 270 'Chance'*

The book "Steam Drifters Recalled - Spey to Shetland and Stornoway" by Mr J Reid gives some data on this vessel...

Built of wood in 1908 by Donald Alexander of Wick for F Millar and Geo. P Simpson, Wick.
Official No. 119053
Dimensions; 92 GRT, Length 88.0 ft, Breadth 19.0 ft, Depth 9.4 ft.
18 inch compound engine by Lidgerwood, Coatbridge.
Masters; 1) 3/6/1908 Alexander Thain, 2)William Waters, 3)9/5/1914 Alexander Stewart.
Requisitioned for war service 1915-1916 and employed on fleet duties.
1916 (26 January) sunk following a collision in Scapa Flow whilst in Royal Navy.

I hope this is helpful,
Kind regards.


----------



## KJHeath (Aug 30, 2007)

That's great thank you


----------

